# Falco's Greatest concert



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

This concert is perfect melodious music from the Falco music group. In this the opening song i liked the most.... les nouveaux riches donauinsel.

In this the bavarian theme i like the most...gypsian dancer girls music....


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Agraham ales neuber est it
obnezest iezst cest trye
can the nederst est fuel vwest
and halewiga opele wiczt est stre 
auf ebroken konstra welt kundra et vwy
get enet asked the mindsta
then still you haven't genet u
da ine zig olo ent mindsa engrest
demise some kinda interest
mend' za e' indra mono stereo lube
menta' hest da und auf top
ent unt cut da crop
and ended at those italian bars
tus ent und (invent)estshulz pills
and ent success from the island shun
thus called as the reich es desh
racha, pulko, monochrono crest 
dissappearing in the nicht nigh nigh
and on top of this...

uh oh oh are you one of the neuveaux rich
make em money is all you preached
ehhmm oh
take umm look at the neuveaux rich
vo oh oh 
ent er die i eh (for money)

anet kinet is my partner
die nest if?
int k if kent 
as if draw as a gift
escape is der only wish
thus emfed if gest around
to reach the lib another devilish
ent und thus fleaga
dus a kind around
as the rise in the dust sign
as another medun name again
mistress...
come in da nicht
dus i come grail in cosmo trail
i still fleaged fleage'd 
twice as auf nigh
reached to rio de janerio
just as new scene
missed as another rise there'
auf thus a reich untrai

uh oh oh are you one of the neuveaux rich
make em money is all you preached
ehhmm oh
take umm look at the neuveaux rich
vo oh oh 
ent er die i eh (for money)

wherever you got that money from!!!
whether you got there, were you all alone?
where ever you all got did you stole thy name?
only if save your souls...!!!

This german song seems to me like of poland once a german reich province. So poland there people language is english germanic. This language is mainly of aryanic origin like as if they are speaking sanskrit. So other races of the world which this language traces are seen...punjabis...who settled at river satluj. But funny punjabis never know how to speak english nor german.


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Another great Falco song i liked the most... ganz wien





Der en fresh entrosion
dus what it lead to in
this sinful heavy metal (perhaps a jug)
would send a liver spleen
cellar a wien here often
in this richter familyn
this i know that this waqt (time)
would never come back again
this air is sweeten(london pilsner beer)
ganz wien

ganz wien
is like a ferro queen auf nebraska
ganz wien
i even tried the moltov wien
ganz wien wien wien
like crave up to a coka in
it ends up in a envalve sysm
its so hellish in in in
of feltish queen

ganz wien
coka in perfect in
harrow ing whats up in 
mokra means in in in (drunk)

unt tara ra ra

"thus it means that i had once left a cool looking girl in my teens and thought would had taken her to brazil. But as i was myself a teen back then i had no guts nor beer for her to buy. Whether she would had liked it, i still dream. To have her and give some booze of london pilsner to her lips. That she then drunk would had seem sweet like a queen. And then she would had weared a sari and sat drove a scooter the next morning. With a black goggle on her face she would had shown her empty stomach. And scribbled a love letter for myself in"


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

thus i imagine my girl of 1999 walks down the aisle just as nina hagen in her typical short westerner dress showing off her legs and sings in her weird voice...while i stand behind her....she is at it again thumping on her chest and earring piece looking cool in her ears.....
She might now look like an aunty and i didn't knew of her name....






amrith gone gulze kumar
he knows a house across the barn
thus he who fears going goldfish
the prude of ligtz auf langzta
the lair of shweppes ginger ale
return to air
while i die as a shwindler
thnx for sharing...

ganz wien
coka in perfect in
harrow ing whats up in 
mokra means in in in (drunk)
mutton und sin sin sin
getting back to know her....

coka in 
do u know what i mean?
mokra means in in in
thus i fell for her....
ganz wien

another sweet version of ganz wien


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I think of your threads as a portal to an intriguing alternative universe, bellbottom. Keep it up, keep it up...

I was fascinated with Nina Hagen for a time as a teenager: she has quite an odd voice, doesn't she?


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

This melody piano version i am elated listening to it...like as if seeing india in its early times when whites used to live in as like many parts of india was like a jungle. So listening to falco seems like indian bollywood music coming through the ages is not based on of its own like they had taken some cue from some german musicians....
Theatre and music as was herr mozart and other byzantiners main theme in india....so these songs seem like the beauty nature of once jungles occupied white monarchy india. Like as shown in movie amadeus their fav pastime in those era was to gather in a jungle premises on a cool day and play a symphony.....
Like as if the germans-englishmen who once lived pre-dominantly and then dissappeared in the coming ages...they again sang song of their memories where they once their souls forefathers lived....
Makes me think why doesn't the monarchy like lifestyles doesn't presume to be in co-existance in modern day world...!!!??
Like now there are lavish cars and modernization, but it doesn't just create the old world to come into existance....like that times are of different era....and other people....races came first then after religions....
n' why would in modern day indians would take up to wearing suits, hat and holding stick....

But the girl of my dreams whom i liked the most(cause of her i forgot my own self)....she sometimes sing tunes in my mind of the same hail mother tongue origin of as alike nina hagen sings(makhn in mokra in in in...which even i find difficult to sing)....her appearance is like someone like this as far as i can remember...

And she denies knowing me....(but why she remembers me after so many years since 1999 even i don't know through telepathy)


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

What if there was a day, when on a fort there came many soldiers...and one of them said-who could be living or incharge of this fort....?
So they went up on the walls till when they reached the top....still they never found anyone. The climate was serene and the forts top was covered with trees, shrubs....just then around the corner a small artillery gun turned to them and fired. The troops then exchanged fired and even stubbed the ganz wien which was hooked in front of the musket.... and they couldn't mast up the flag....hell was created...heroics what i mean....and his own blood was sprouting from his hands... and would like to see blood spleen all covered on the terrace of that fort place.....of the dead.....
Thus falco lay his last breath in the night darkness in wounds...lighting up a match...smell of smear gun powder....!!!

I yesterday had gone to the Bombay palace....ofcourse the GeneralPostOffice(GPO). The walk towards the palace with the adjoining palaces of queen victorian and the chamberlain its an amazing sight at night...as if how did it came from heaven to earth....!!! I felt like walking in the old reich road...!! And it seems that if the ruins are so brilliantly new seemingly but aged then at their significant times how this place would had looked. The other houses nearby and small palaces seems like for spain ministers i guess of some other times...!!!
I even imagined the horse buggy which came in front to take me home just like as in falco video....like airy hallucinations....

I drank the sweet juice of sugarcane instead....
I had a look clear my eyes at the state of Bombay in disbelief how dirty it is in real....
I think Bombay was of consistent mainly of only three places...churchgate, marine lines and grant road...till existence to khar road as its boundary....while others beyond were just divided indian religious territories....
Sometimes i think who is tha tourist is me?
Makhan und sin sin sin, means butter pau subzi....


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

I yesterday played some Mozart themes on my casio piano version something or the other improvement in my fingers and music scales perfections. Eine kleine nachtmusik, ganz wien in particular, mozart symphony no. 25...!! There i did some betterment find in my scales of symphony no.25 that is infact of flute but to give it a piano tunes. So the thing i understood felt find that if one brings the scalas of the music of the past of 800 a.d. into the modern world...then the world seems never changed a bit. The english wine music world is still intact, only there is a population and cultural difference occurred. And in times women dresses changed but the world of the castle medieval monarchy if one realizes in the mind its still the same....in a sense...The songs music of Bombay.
The only difference is freedom of expression of the peoples is a dangerous thing, richness is not there, no mannerism of the aristocratic world, and if at war when fighting for whom is one fighting for for which monarch of which town?


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

I am not that good in cinematography but falco johannes holzel sometimes gives me a new found inspiration. 
Feed my imagination for the theatre auf the world.
So i imagine a fine actor perhaps me myself in a white tuxedo sitting in an old fashioned car and beside me is sitting kate winslet as a princess like dress as in titanic. 
And the theme that i drive the car in an arid zone and sing her the song les nouveaux riches....till i reach the white palace walls as the song comes to an end. 
And the chorus chants at the background as the car parks. And i move out and through mannerism hold the princess hand. And went inside the palace. (i checked on the internet search that in north india no such english palace exists!!!)

free photo upload

images upload
Its just fictional imagination like old movies where sometimes the car is stationary and the background images is moving. LOL 





And then the supper is served on the table for the damsel and me, and after the dessert....someone brings me a baaz falco bird to rest on my hand. As its two ends of red ribbons on the birds feet loosen up and hang on.


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

I finally tried this song....les nouveaux riches'....


----------

